# A Nice Hello from Tualatin, Oregon



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the horse forum. Grooming my horses is one of my favorite parts too. Congratulation on your marriage, cute couple


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations on you marriage. :wink: 

And welcome to the Horseforum. I live in the UK so dont know a great deal about Mustangs, I only know what I've read. There are many mustang lovers on here though, who I'm sure you will bump into around the threads.


----------



## Equus_Dea (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes! I do hope to chat with some fellow mustang lovers!


----------



## Gryffin Designs (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello and welcome!

I've never had a horse, and am only beginning to think of learning to really ride. But I'm moving to a place in Washington state, north of Spokane, and will be helping some of my new friends with their horses. Among them are two mustangs. One is gentle and the other is still nervous around people. If you're ever up in this area, I'd be happy to introduce you and show you the mountain and their horses!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Yeah, that's like one of my favorite parts of horses...grooming!! You can have such a great bond. 
Have fun posting!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!! I live in Canby & Portland, OR. 

Ps
i LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE mustangs!!!! Im me if you ever wanna chat!!


----------

